# how do i disable webshots desktop?



## kunwar (Sep 7, 2005)

i have got bored!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 7, 2005)

To disable Webshots:

   1. Open your Webshots software.
   2. Click on the Settings button
   3. Click on the Screen Saver tab.
   4. Uncheck the box next to Use Webshots As Screen Saver.
   5. Click on the Wallpaper tab
   6. Uncheck the box next to Use Webshots Wallpaper on Desktop.
   7. Click OK.

Source - webshots . com


----------



## q3_abhi (Sep 7, 2005)

Or
1. Navigate to "Start">Run
2. Type " msconfig"
3. Go to " Start-up"
4. Disable Webshots from here.


----------



## vandit (Sep 7, 2005)

for a complete peace of mind uninstall it!!


----------



## linardni (Sep 8, 2005)

why vandit.....na rahega sap...na bajegi basuri concept.......cum on...use webshot...its pretty good software...customise it from the settings option.


----------

